# General Exclaim UHP



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

General Exclaim UHP 
245/45ZR-17 95W BSW 

What do you think of this tire?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good things about that tire. And for the price and wear rating they have it is definitely one of the best tires out there.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awesome tire at an unbelievable price. I've got about 4K on mine. No signs of wear. These tires STICK, wet or dry. You have to keep pressure at about 44-45psi (max is 52) or you get a bit of tire roll and sluggish response. GET THEM! At less than $90/each, you can afford to give them a try. These are the best kept UHP secret on the market.

Do a forum search on "General UHP" to find other threads where we have previously discussed this tire.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I have them on my Goat... I like 'em... They stick and hold the traction.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> These tires STICK, wet or dry. You have to keep pressure at about 44-45psi (max is 52) or you get a bit of tire roll and sluggish response.


:agree You can feel the difference if you don't keep them inflated above 40 psi. Great tire. I have about 20,000 miles on mine and have no complaints once I figured that out. Just make sure whenever you get your car serviced that you tell them that you WANT 40+ psi in your tires, or the first stop you have to make after leaving the dealer is to put air in your tire. :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got a set of P245ZR4018's on my car. They're great. Very good dry traction -- outstanding wet traction. They balance up extremely well. I've got 8000 miles on mine -- and the tread wear is minimal to non-existant. They were very quiet at first -- but getting a little buzzy now -- but still nowhere near the garbage Falkens I had on the car before these.

I run mine at 35psi a corner. Yes, the sidewalls do have some flex, but you do get used to it. These cars tend to eat tires, so I'm a little gun shy of running 44 a corner again -- particularly because the Falkens I had on wore out in something like 12,000 miles -- and the tread pattern showed overinflation big time.

These are flat out good tires, period, at any price. Think of the low price as a big bonus.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

45 PSI??? You've got to be kidding. 

Ride like a brick! 

Reduced contact patch!

Premature center tread wear!

Reduced grip from inability to flex over small road imperfections in corners!

Possible tire damage from inability to flex!

Why do average Joe's insist that they know better than the engineers that designed the system?

Check the inflation pressure on the driver's door. BA has it right with 34-35 PSI.

The one benefit from your round rocks is probably very good gas mileage.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wingnut, your comment is without merit. 

The MAX PSI on these tires is 51..........YES........51 (ok, I was off by one in my previous post). At 40-42 they are sluggish response and have a bit of excessive tire roll due to the soft sidewalls. 

NO, at 44-45psi it does not ride like a brick, it sticks like flypaper on wet and dry pavement and is responsive to rapid steering changes. 

It has full contact patch and at 44-45 are stiff enough to stop the spongy sidewalls.

7K miles now and absolutely insignificant treadwear.

Gas milage is a few mpg lower than the stock BFG's were.

I would suggest you check and follow the tire manufacturers guidelines before you consider a generic door jam recommendation.

so, it would seem you were wrong on every comment you made. I must assume YOU are the average joe that you are referring to. 

Not bragging, however, I have significant racing and track experience as well have had the opportunity to test many different tires over the years through a racer buddy who has extensive knowledge of tires. 

I suggest you re-consider chiming in just for the sake of chiming in when you don't have first hand knowledge of a specific subject.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*General UHP Exclaim*

Good handling tire, and a great bargain price-wise. They are also very good at wet weather traction and seem very resistant to hydroplaning. I have put over 30,000 miles on my tires, and it's about time to replace them. I have done some research on Tire Rack website, and they are the highest rated ultra-high performance tires by the users on that website.

I bought them from a tire store that offered free road hazard and rotation for life on the tires, but they always seemed to be too busy when I called to make a rotation appointment, so I didn't rotate them as frequently as I should have. They are very noisy now, but I think I will probably replace them with the same type of tires, and try to get them rotated more often.

I got less than 25,000 miles on my OEM tires.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Not to thread hijack here, but for those of you that are running the UHPs, what kind of mileage have you gotten out of them? I just hit 20,000 and my wear bars are showing in the front. They still look to have plenty of tread left though.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

coolhandgoat said:


> Not to thread hijack here, but for those of you that are running the UHPs, what kind of mileage have you gotten out of them? I just hit 20,000 and my wear bars are showing in the front. They still look to have plenty of tread left though.


I'm at 10K with minimal wear. The suspension on these cars are really, really finicky -- so if anything's the slightest bit off -- your tires get ground up really fast.


----------

